# Moss wall - does it have to be full length?



## peaches (25 Nov 2011)

I have decided to have a go at a moss wall.  I have some moss growing on an upgright piece of bogwood wood already and its growing really well.  I have a 200 litre tank, which is 40 inch wide.  I dont want a 40 inch moss wall.  I was thinking of just doing a panel, maybe of a third, to see how it goes.  Is it feasible to make a mesh moss wall that isnt full width?  t is a community tank and naturally there is the problem that fish might get caught behind it.  However, I have a CO2 ladder and at first was concerned they would get caught behind that.  The smaller platys did go behind it, but came out.  The larger fish didnt bother.  I am presuming if I attach it to the back using suckers, the bump on the back of the sucker will leave sufficient space between the glass and the mesh for fish to get in and out.

Has anyone tried this and can they comment?  Its something I have meant to do for about 3 years but never got round to it.  I just took down a mesh curtain which is black, purchased for insect control in the summer.  It occurred to me that it would make a moss wall.  I think.


----------



## bigmatt (26 Nov 2011)

Can't see why not!  Only thing is that some insect control/mozzi nets are treated with insecticides, so be reet careful it's safe to put in your tank!
Good luck!
Matt


----------



## peaches (6 Feb 2012)

Well I am pleased to say its growing at last.  I used some black mesh I bought from ebay.  If it takes off i will do the other half of the back.


----------



## Matt Warner (6 Feb 2012)

I am also contemplating making a moss wall too! I was going to just do half of the rear of the tank which is more visible than the other half. You can make it whatever size you want to. Let me know how you get on.


----------

